

Go Daddy down, Disney Next - talkingtab

Disney has turned to the dark side. They want to criminalize kids so they can make obscene profits. If a day of bad publicity can change GoDaddy, a week or month of bad publicity will change Disney. One company at a time.  Explain to friends, family, children, google+, facebook and twitter that Disney has gone bad.
======
DanBC
Disney is the same company who didn't like video because people could watch it
more than once without paying each time, and because one person could buy[1] a
video but more than one person could watch it, and Disney would only get the
one fee.

Disney has worked hard at single use technology; from video tapes that needed
to be rewound by special machine to DVDs that degrade within 48 hours when
exposed to air.

Nothing, nothing, will persuade Disney that SOPA is a bad idea.

~~~
lazugod
You're missing a footnote, and I'm not sure what you mean by "video" in the
first paragraph.

~~~
DanBC
Disney didn't like video tape.

[1] buy / "buy a licence to view"

Also, Disney is one of the worst companies for using the forced / unskippable
viewing of trailers and ads before the movie on DVD / Blu Ray.

